# 9Brakr A+ sale



## sambbile (Sep 14, 2020)

Purchased a Zapco ST1350XM Amp for a fair price. Item arrived quickly as described. Would buy from again!


----------



## sambbile (Sep 14, 2020)

Tossed the amp in the car. Works flawlessly. it's been 30 minutes and I can already tell it's a huge upgrade over my Hertz HCP 1D. Running a Fi IB3 V2 12"


----------

